# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay Vietnam Airlines giá rẻ chào hè

## AloTrip

Trong tháng 5 và tháng 6, những tấm vé máy bay Vietnam Airlines giá rẻ sẽ mang tới nhiều cơ hội đi lịch cho mọi người. Giá vé khuyến mại được áp dụng cho các hành trình bay tới các địa điểm nổi tiếng trong nước và quốc tế.
Mùa hè đã đến, những kế hoạch cho kỳ nghỉ xả hơi sau một thời gian làm việc và học tập căng thẳng đã tới lúc được thực hiện. Nhiều người có thể lựa chọn đi du lịch tới những địa điểm nổi tiếng trong nước, trong khi số khác lại muốn có những trải nghiệm mới mẻ hơn và được mở rộng tầm mắt bằng việc du lịch tới các nước trên thế giới. Để giúp cho những ước mơ khám phá và chinh phục của các bạn trở nên dễ dàng hơn, Vietnam Airlines đã tung ra chương trình khuyến mại vé máy bay vô cùng hấp dẫn.
Nhiều vé máy bay Vietnam Airlines giá rẻ được giảm tới 30% trên nhiều hành trình. Chương trình bán vé khuyến mại chỉ được mở bán vào các ngày thứ 6, thứ 7 và chủ nhật trong tháng 5 và tháng 6, vì vậy các bạn hãy chớp cơ hội và nhanh tay đặt vé máy bay Vietnam Airlines đi du lịch ngay thôi!

Nội dung chương trình vé khuyến mại Vietnam Airlines triển khai như sau:
Trong khu vực Đông Nam Á và Đông Bắc Á, các chuyến bay của Vietnam Airlines tới Thái Lan, Singapore, Malaysia, Indonesia, Lào, Cambodia, Myanmar, Trung Quốc, Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc, Hồng Kông, và Đài Loan sẽ được giảm 30% giá vé bình thường (có mã khuyến mãi). Thời gian suất vé là vào các ngày thứ 6, 7 và chủ nhật của tháng 5, 6/2015. Chương trình áp dụng cho các chặng Việt Nam - Thái Lan/ Singapore/ Malaysia/ Indonesia/ Lào/ Cambodia/ Myanmar trong giai đoạn 01/05/2015-31/05/2015; 11/08/2015-14/12/2015; 05/01/2016-07/02/2016; 16/02/2016-31/03/2016. Còn chặng bay từ Việt Nam tới Trung Quốc/ Nhật Bản/ Hàn Quốc/ Hồng Kông/ Đài Loan có thời gian khởi hành là từ 08/05/2015-22/05/2015; 08/06/2015-30/06/2015; 21/08/2015-30/08/2015; 09/09/2015-17/09/2015; 11/10/2015-19/11/2015; 25/11/2015-19/12/2015; 11/01/2016-22/01/2016; 24/02/2016-17/03/2016; 25/03/2016-31/03/2016.
Mã khuyến mại của Việt Nam Airlines cho các chuyến bay quốc tế của Vietnam Airlines đi tới các nước trong khu vực Đông Nam Á là PR30BNV315 (áp dụng khi mua vé vào các ngày thứ 6, 7, chủ nhật tháng 05/2015) và PR30BNV415 (áp dụng khi mua vé vào các ngày thứ 6, 7, chủ nhật tháng 06/2015). Còn hành trình Việt Nam – Đông Bắc Á có mã khuyến mại là PR30BNV515 (áp dụng khi mua vé vào các ngày thứ 6, 7, chủ nhật tháng 05/2015) và PR30BNV615 (áp dụng khi mua vé vào các ngày thứ 6, 7, chủ nhật tháng 06/2015).
Giá vé sẽ được giảm 15% cho tất cả các chuyến bay nội địa của Vietnam Airlines khai thác (có mã khuyến mãi). Thời gian bán vé là vào các ngày thứ 6, 7 và chủ nhật của tháng 5, 6/2015. Thời gian bay được áp dụng từ 04/05/2015-09/06/2015; 11/08/2015-28/08/2015; 07/09/2015-30/12/2015; 07/01/2016-08/01/2016; 22/02/2016-31/03/2016. Hành khách có mã khuyến mại PR15BNV115 (áp dụng khi mua vé vào các ngày thứ 6, 7, chủ nhật tháng 05/2015) và PR15BNV215 (áp dụng khi mua vé vào các ngày thứ 6, 7, chủ nhật tháng 06/2015) sẽ sở hữu những tấm vé giá rẻ để đi du lịch mùa hè này.

Tuy nhiên, mức giá khuyến mại trên chỉ áp dụng trên phần giá vé, không áp dụng trên phần thuế và phí. Hơn nữa, chương trình này không áp dụng tại đại lý, phòng giao dịch và quầy vé của hãng. Đối với hành trình nội địa áp dụng cho các hạng đặt chỗ trừ Hạng vé Siêu tiết kiệm và Tiết kiệm đặc biệt. Tất cả các hạng vé được áp dụng đối với hành trình quốc tế. Hành khách có thể hoàn vé, đổi đặt chỗ, đổi hành trình với phí được áp dụng theo mức giá đủ trước khi giảm giá. Mã khuyến mại được áp dụng tối đa 2.000 lần sử dụng/tháng đối với hành trình nội địa, và tối đa 1.000 lần sử dụng/tháng đối với hành trình quốc tế. Chương trình có thể kết thúc trước thời hạn nếu mã khuyến mại được sử dụng hết.
Website: http://www.alotrip.vn/ve-may-bay

----------

